# Sourness



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi all

I was wondering, is it possible to remove the sourness from a shot made on a Gaggia Classic? Some of my shots are less sour than others but I've never been able to eliminate it completely.

Regards

H.McFaddon


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Usually from under extraction

What weight in, weight out and time?

What bean?

What grinder?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Also poor distribution causing channeling.

Do you see any little holes in the coffee after extraction?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grind finer &/or pull longer shots.

+1 on weighing dose (to 0.1g) and shot.


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Last nights shot took around 30 seconds. Was a real sour one. Never looked at channeling before but will inspect tonight. As to weight in/out, not sure what that means. So does this mean people are eliminating sourness???


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You need weigh how much coffee you put in the basket, and weigh how much liquid comes out.

Once we know this we can help more.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

30 seconds doesnt really tell us much, as jeebsy say weights in and out give us a better idea of what is happening.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Horses McFaddon said:


> Last nights shot took around 30 seconds. Was a real sour one. Never looked at channeling before but will inspect tonight. As to weight in/out, not sure what that means. So does this mean people are eliminating sourness???


Essential reading

Beginners Reading - Weighing Espresso - Brew Ratios

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=22879


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

how long do you let your machine warm up for ... if its not hot enough it will also cause sourness ... i guess due to under extraction

the machine need to be on for 30 mins before you start !


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Also what beans? Sourness can be underextracted due to the brew temperature being too low (typically the machine and portafilter not warmed up for long enough) BUT it could also be that you're using a roast that is a lot lighter than what you might be used to in cafes.

Also, how are you drinking it? Straight espresso? If you're not normally a straight espresso drinker then when you start making it at home, even the acidity in a well balanced shot can seem quite 'in yer face' at first due to the intensity.


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Guys, as always, thanks for your help. Will weigh some shots in and out tonight and report back! I usually let my machine warm up for about half an hour which is what everyone suggests. As for the beans, I've tried a few and always get them freshly roasted. I suppose a bit more practice is what's needed....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you grinding yourself? If so with what?


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

A gaggia mdf. Not the best but I'm hoping to replace it soon.


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay!

Just made some coffee!

I used 18g of coffee, extracted 36g and that took somewhere between 24 and 25 seconds from when i pressed the button on the gaggia. Prior to this, machine and everything else had been warming for a tad over 30 minutes.

Made pretty small shots that were sour - especially towards the end. Looking at the puck there was a bit of channeling that you might be able to see in the photo. So what do you think???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Grind finer > repeat


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes sir.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Make one drink and stir before tasting - report back

Puckology tells us v little btw


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Hang on, I've just thought. That took 25 seconds and it didnt even manage two single espressos..! Are you sure i need to grind finer???


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

I made two drinks because my shot glasses arent wide enough for my twin spout portafilter. Is that okay?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Horses McFaddon said:


> I made two drinks because my shot glasses arent wide enough for my twin spout portafilter. Is that okay?


Use a cup then man... You are weighing as the shot progresses not guessing from volume ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Horses McFaddon said:


> Hang on, I've just thought. That took 25 seconds and it didnt even manage two single espressos..! Are you sure i need to grind finer???


There's nothing magic about 25 seconds. If the coffee is sour grind fine &/or pull longer (heavier) shots.

An espresso is not a fixed amount, a single could be 10g or 35g, or anywhere in between. Whatever the weight a 'good' one, is one that is not sour.


----------



## Horses McFaddon (Feb 23, 2016)

Need to get some cups/ smaller scales before I can weigh stuff properly. In the meantime I think I've sussed it... More heat! After a good 40 mins warmup and some temperature surfing I started getting somewhere. Now I know how much of a difference temperature makes I'm probably going to go down the pid route. Good idea or not?


----------

